# my solution is finally ready 1 gallon nitric, 3 gallons hycl



## mfletch (May 6, 2011)

Well I have made up 1 gallon of fuming nitric acid and am going to mix it with my reagent grade Hydrocloric around 37% i think. At 1:3 1 gallon nitric to 3 gallons hydrocloric. I did not want to go into this half assed so i have been doing much reading from this site. And I must say that the info that I have aquired here is amazing. Fun good humored people and so much knowledge. From what i have gathered just keep submerging the honeycomb pieces in my solution until they no longer fizz and react while submerged. Then it is time to drop my metals from the acid solution. With my 1:3 acid solution what would be the best way to drop my metals out? And in what order should this be done? I have read a few ways to do do so but would love some input from someone who has done this with the cats before. It took me alot of time and trial and error to make up a gallon of that fuming nitric and i would hate to screw it up now. About how many should i be able to do with four gallons of the solution i have made ?? any approximate numbers? or is that hard to say??


----------



## Harold_V (May 6, 2011)

Four gallons of AR? 

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me.

Harold


----------



## glondor (May 6, 2011)

From what I understand you should never make up A/R in advance. It does not keep. You calculate the amount needed for the batch size you have and do the additions of nitric slowly over time so you do not have too much nitric in your solution when your material is gone. 

Your best bet is to look further here to learn more.

If Harold says it is not a good idea............It is really not a good idea.

Use the search function and be prepared to spend several weeks reading and making notes. Remember the process for each and every type of precious metal scrap requires different methods. Start your search based on A/R and your type of gold scrap. 


Please heed the warning or you will be back here saying something like " i have 30 gallons of solution now and I still can not find the gold. I started with 100 grams of fingers, where is the gold????? Oh yeah My dog breathed some of the pretty red cloud and he don't look so good.....................
..................................................................................Just saying....................Learn more.


----------



## jimdoc (May 6, 2011)

I suggest buying Lazer Steve's DVD for doing catalytic converters.
It is well worth the investment.

Jim


----------



## jeneje (May 6, 2011)

glondor said:


> Oh yeah My dog breathed some of the pretty red cloud and he don't look so good.....................
> ..................................................................................Just saying....................Learn more.



Or on the ground....dieing. please learn more before undertaking this task.


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2011)

mfletch said:


> Well I have made up 1 gallon of fuming nitric acid and am going to mix it with my reagent grade Hydrocloric around 37% i think.


If you want some good advice.....I would start by heeding the advice that is given to you! When someone suggests that you should sell the substrate you should at least listen.When that person is a member of this forum.....you should listen intently. When that person is backed up by several other members,that should be the end of it.BUT.....when that person is Harold,and you continue anyways,then you should feel ashamed coming back on here and asking for yet more help.Why should the members continue to help you if you are only going to do your own thing anyways?!?!?
Now Harold has told you more than once now that this is a bad idea(at your current level of understanding).Other members have backed him up on this.I would suggest you stop where you are,and take some more time to fully understand the ENTIRE process before you touch any other chemicals.Processing gold,and processing cats,are two very different things.
If you continue down this path of processing the cats,then you need to put that crap away and purchase LazerSteves Platinum Dvd here http://goldrecovery.us/pricing.asp and read hokes book http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=7952 ,and try to understand exactly what this will entale before you continue.
Any deviations from this,will be a slap in the face to the members that have already offered their advice to you.I am not worried about being polite.I am not worried about being your friend.I AM worried about you getting hurt,or hurting others that you care about.


----------



## nickvc (May 7, 2011)

Mfletch
Sorry but I'm with mic on this, refining anything is full of potential dangers and hazards.
Put the chemicals back in their containers and read until you really know what your doing and exactly what dangers you will encounter and what difficulties you can stumble across during the process.
My advice still remains the same, get some buyers over and sell them as seen but if you really want to be sure of the value cut them all open remove the contents and employ a third party to witness the crushing,weighing and sampling of the powder, it will cost you big time but you will get the full result at your agreed price.


----------



## mfletch (Jun 13, 2011)

First off id like to say thank you to mic, harold and the others for the warnings that were given to me before. One of the most important things I have learned while mining in British Columbia over the last ten years is LISTEN TO THE OLD BOYS they will save you time, money and alot of headaches. And if you cant take advice from the guys that know you may as well go home. I have read Hokes book three times now and will continue to read it . I now have a fume hood all the safety gear needed, even an air trailer with unlimited breathable air from my oilfield days. And Lazer steves dvd has been ordered. I also won't be attempting the process again until i have watched the dvd and asked the questions i need to ask about what i dont understand. Since then I have been buying converters and i have a large amount of them. I have obtained a price list of the companies that buy converters in my area and have based my purchasing on them. I do however have a question about them. Do the newer converters contain more precious metals than the older ones? I ask this because I have an add in the papers in the two major cities near me and three days ago a kid brought me 20 converters off of chevy picups and they are Brand new, they have never been run. I bought them for 750 bucks which was a good deal because the other cat buying places pay 135 to 150 for each of them. did i do the right thing buying them for that price and do they contain more than the used ones??????


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 13, 2011)

mfletch said:


> a kid brought me 20 converters off of chevy picups and they are Brand new, they have never been run.


Red flag time.

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 13, 2011)

mfletch said:


> First off id like to say thank you to mic, harold and the others for the warnings that were given to me before. One of the most important things I have learned while mining in British Columbia over the last ten years is LISTEN TO THE OLD BOYS they will save you time, money and alot of headaches. And if you cant take advice from the guys that know you may as well go home. I have read Hokes book three times now and will continue to read it . I now have a fume hood all the safety gear needed, even an air trailer with unlimited breathable air from my oilfield days. And Lazer steves dvd has been ordered. I also won't be attempting the process again until i have watched the dvd and asked the questions i need to ask about what i dont understand. Since then I have been buying converters and i have a large amount of them. I have obtained a price list of the companies that buy converters in my area and have based my purchasing on them. I do however have a question about them. Do the newer converters contain more precious metals than the older ones? I ask this because I have an add in the papers in the two major cities near me and three days ago a kid brought me 20 converters off of chevy picups and they are Brand new, they have never been run. I bought them for 750 bucks which was a good deal because the other cat buying places pay 135 to 150 for each of them. did i do the right thing buying them for that price and do they contain more than the used ones??????



I am not expert on cats but from what I gathered I will say that never used cat mean that all that goodies plated in honeycomb are still inside. Contrary to used ones where small particles wear out and end up in smoke. You only need to be sure that that particular type of cat do contain what you are after and maybe some estimate of typical yield will help to calculate price you want to pay.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 13, 2011)

mfletch said:


> First off id like to say thank you to mic, harold and the others for the warnings that were given to me before. One of the most important things I have learned while mining in British Columbia over the last ten years is LISTEN TO THE OLD BOYS they will save you time, money and alot of headaches. And if you cant take advice from the guys that know you may as well go home. I have read Hokes book three times now and will continue to read it . I now have a fume hood all the safety gear needed, even an air trailer with unlimited breathable air from my oilfield days. And Lazer steves dvd has been ordered. I also won't be attempting the process again until i have watched the dvd and asked the questions i need to ask about what i dont understand. Since then I have been buying converters and i have a large amount of them. I have obtained a price list of the companies that buy converters in my area and have based my purchasing on them. I do however have a question about them. Do the newer converters contain more precious metals than the older ones? I ask this because I have an add in the papers in the two major cities near me and three days ago a *kid brought me 20 converters off of chevy picups and they are Brand new*, they have never been run. I bought them for 750 bucks which was a good deal because the other cat buying places pay 135 to 150 for each of them. did i do the right thing buying them for that price and do they contain more than the used ones??????




Some where there is a car dealer stomping mad. I wouldn't tell too many people about buying never used converters off the street. :|


----------



## nickvc (Jun 13, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> mfletch said:
> 
> 
> > a kid brought me 20 converters off of chevy picups and they are Brand new, they have never been run.
> ...



Again I have to agree with Harold. If your advertising to the public you could get every crackhead, thief and con artist bringing you material, my advice is to keep good records and ask for ID to make sure you don't have a nasty visit from your local law enforcement agencies!


----------



## Oz (Jun 13, 2011)

Good records will only keep him out of jail, perhaps. It will not change the fact that if stolen, they will be recovered from him and he/she will not be reimbursed for his cost.

Be real careful who you buy from and be sure of the source of the material that they have for sale.


----------



## shadybear (Jun 13, 2011)

20 Brand new converters there is not too many places they could come from

If they were never installed there aftermarket, if they were removed
from the trucks for what reason?

And why did he sell them to you so cheaply, when he could have gotten
more anywhere else? Probably no one else would buy them at any price.


----------



## mfletch (Jun 13, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> mfletch said:
> 
> 
> > a kid brought me 20 converters off of chevy picups and they are Brand new, they have never been run.
> ...


When you say red flag time Harold do you mean that I have bought stolen converters ? or as one other member said why did i pay so little when the others pay so much more? from here on in ill be asking for and photo coppying everyones ID that i buy from.


----------



## mfletch (Jun 13, 2011)

shadybear said:


> 20 Brand new converters there is not too many places they could come from
> 
> If they were never installed there aftermarket, if they were removed
> from the trucks for what reason?
> ...


Thanks shadybear i will be checking today to see exactly what kind they are and if some little crackhead just pulled one over on me. And if he did well, lifes lessons i guess, learning from your lessons is the best way. thanks for the tips


----------



## shadybear (Jun 13, 2011)

All the advice given to you here is very good .

You will have to protect yourself and if you get a rep for buying stolen converters
it will just be a matter of time till the police show up.

The best place around here to sell cats wont take but one from a private
indivdual, you have to have a business license to sell more than one to them


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2011)

mfletch said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > mfletch said:
> ...


Yes, my concern is that they are stolen. It is pretty much illegal to remove them from vehicles----so that's not really a viable option. How a young individual (I assumed that from your comments) would be in possession of so many (new) cats would be a mystery to me unless they were being stolen. Could be from a large wholesaler, or even having been removed from new vehicles---it's all been done. 

My concern is that you can be implicated in theft by receiving. If you have any concern about the possibility, while it may cost you your investment, conferring with the law enforcement agencies in your area may be the right thing to do, to keep you out of legal problems. 

I am not an attorney, and do no wish to convey legal advice. I just want to alert you to the possibility that you may find yourself involved in something from which it may be difficult to extract yourself. If they're stolen, it's probably grand larceny. The cumulative value is huge.

Please let us know how this shakes out, and, do remember, we're not cops---we're just concerned for your welfare. 

Harold


----------

